# Vermont Public Radio Commentary



## ponymanSF (Dec 29, 2010)

Please enjoy my year-end radio commentary on what I learned from my Shetland.

http://www.vpr.net/episode/50185/

Happy New Year.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy New Year to you folks too from the coast of Texas!!!


----------

